# معلمو المستقبل



## salsabeel

السلام عليكم .

أيها أكثر صحة لو سمحتم ! 

من هم معلمين (معلمي) المستقبل في تركيا ؟
أم 
من هم معلمون (معلمو) المستقبل في نركيا ؟
وهل يجوز حذف النون ؟؟؟

شكرا .​


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام يا سلسبيل،

لست متأكدة من إعراب الكلمة، لكني متأكدة أنها مرفوعة وأن النون تُحذف للإضافة: معلمو المستقبل


----------



## elroy

أظن أنها مبتدأ مرفوع بالواو لأنه جمع مذكر سالم، والنون يجب أن تحذف بسبب الإضافة كما أشارت شيرين.


----------

